# Gen-Eye GL Pipe inspection/location equipement



## petetheplumber (Sep 11, 2008)

Recently purchased a sewer cam from General Wire and Spring Co. Bad experience. Cost $10,000. The footage counter did not work on the machine they sent, so they had me send it to a repair shop in Houston, TX. It came back to me with a short and the lights did not work. They had me send it out again. This time they severly bent the haddle to fit into a box to ship it back to me, and the lights still don't work properly. I spoke with one of the owners at General Wire. They will not replace the unit because they claim it was damaged in shipping and that's my fault. Bottom line, I paid for a new unit and this is what I ended up with. Just want to warn others to beware of this company.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I've found general to have terrible customer service. I really don't know how they've managed to stay in business.


----------



## petetheplumber (Sep 11, 2008)

They do a lot of advertizing. You will see their ads in all the contracting magazines. They offered the best warranty in the business, two years. That's why I decided to go with them. I figured that if they were willing to stand behind their product for that long, it must be good. I learned my lesson and you are right, the customers service sucks.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

THATS JUST WRONG!!!!!!!!!
If it was perfect like it was to be in the 1st place this would not have happened. 
I feel for you and I wouldn't quite calling until they make it right. Thats $10k of your $ they are playing with.
I will not own General stuff. I like my Spartan rep who calls on me. I get good service and if there is a fault, fixed:thumbsup:
GOOD LUCK!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love my ridgid see snake:thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That is terrible customer service. I am sorry for you to have to put up with it.

Mark


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

My General rep here seems to be a great guy. Just met him today and I gotta say. Great first impression. Guess we'll see, but so far so good. Of course I could always go see the Ridgid rep at HD! They will special order any Ridgid tool you want. Another ploy to get the Plumbers to go in with unifrms on. I only but non-plumbing relateds there (read Lumber). And never with my company shirt on.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe a thought is you could send a link to this thread to General. Maybe the bad publicity might cause them to make good on their warranty?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

petetheplumber said:


> Recently purchased a sewer cam from General Wire and Spring Co. Bad experience. Cost $10,000. The footage counter did not work on the machine they sent, so they had me send it to a repair shop in Houston, TX. It came back to me with a short and the lights did not work. They had me send it out again. This time they severly bent the haddle to fit into a box to ship it back to me, and the lights still don't work properly. I spoke with one of the owners at General Wire. They will not replace the unit because they claim it was damaged in shipping and that's my fault. Bottom line, I paid for a new unit and this is what I ended up with. Just want to warn others to beware of this company.


We have one at the shop and they tried to pull the same crap. We have a large camera and a smalller one. The smaller one would short out and go blank when you go way down a line. We sent it back a few times and they said nothing was wrong with it. I finally made the rep go with me to run a line. Its fixed now but it was a real PITA to get it done.... I hate to hear it bro.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If a company took me for 10k, it would be my new life purpose to tell every single plumber I met what a rip off they are. I would even go to the cleaner show just to tell everyone what a crappy company they are.


----------



## pro2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you ever thought of looking into Mytana Cameras? I have used them for 10 yrs now. Each year they improve there equipment. There service is excellant. I use the nava trac for locating
pro2008


----------



## pro2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

*camera*

I know you have $10,000 tied up but in the future you may want to look into Mytana equipment. I have had there cameras for ten years now. each year they improve there cameras. There service is excellant. I have 3 big ones and one mini camera. I do use the nava trac locater for locating the camera head.
Pro2008
www.dalestrenchless.com


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> If a company took me for 10k, it would be my new life purpose to tell every single plumber I met what a rip off they are. I would even go to the cleaner show just to tell everyone what a crappy company they are.


I did it for 1200 with a gun I bought, I don't like to let people get away with things like that. I bought a numbers matching K98 from a local gun store, took it home, took it apart and found out it was fake, the parts had been re-numbered to match. So it's actually worth about 300 bucks. So the next day I took it back and spoke to the owner who said I was SOL. He had all kinds of excuses, "I never said it was matching, my employee did, I'm not responsible for that" was my favorite. I said "I'm a plumber, if I flood your house can my boss say he isn't responsible since his employee did it?". With that he tells me to get out and walks away. 
It cost him an Ar-15 sale on the spot. A guy in there walked out with me and asked me what our little argument was about. I explained it and he left to go buy it at another store I recommended. I've since spread that word at gun ranges and to friends. I know for a fact I've cost him just under 10k in sales. On the other side of the coin I've sent thousands of dollars worth of buisness to another guy I use who is fair and honest.
Being a jerk might make you a couple bucks up front but in the long run it's going to screw you. But I think most of us know that already.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I did it for 1200 with a gun I bought, I don't like to let people get away with things like that. I bought a numbers matching K98 from a local gun store, took it home, took it apart and found out it was fake, the parts had been re-numbered to match. So it's actually worth about 300 bucks. So the next day I took it back and spoke to the owner who said I was SOL. He had all kinds of excuses, "I never said it was matching, my employee did, I'm not responsible for that" was my favorite. I said "I'm a plumber, if I flood your house can my boss say he isn't responsible since his employee did it?". With that he tells me to get out and walks away.
> It cost him an Ar-15 sale on the spot. A guy in there walked out with me and asked me what our little argument was about. I explained it and he left to go buy it at another store I recommended. I've since spread that word at gun ranges and to friends. I know for a fact I've cost him just under 10k in sales. On the other side of the coin I've sent thousands of dollars worth of buisness to another guy I use who is fair and honest.
> Being a jerk might make you a couple bucks up front but in the long run it's going to screw you. But I think most of us know that already.


You could easily have sued the guy. He ripped you off big-time. At least you fought back, good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so glad to have found this.... I am one to two weeks from purchasing camera equipt. I was looking at ordering general. and yess 10,000 is the digits on the machine. Our local ridgid is not that great. Any other suggestions or experiences. I have never heard of mytana. I know that in some cases with other tools they are is good as the rep that services your area.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ridgid seesnakes RULE.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

service guy said:


> Ridgid seesnakes RULE.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


How much are they running now a days?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I found a 200' color system and monitor for $7,300. I would buy a cheaper one, but I only have had good experience with Ridgid so far. Almost everything else I have used is crap, except for InsightVision, but they aren't cheap either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The ridgid see snake and a navitrack locator...
Hard to beat!

I love tools that work!


----------



## Wrenchboy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Hey Gang*

Check out the Rothenberger stuff.

Made in Germany

More sturdy ,reliable,,,,

Repair cost are MUCH CHEAPER THAN RIDGID

They have great CORDLESS UNITS,,,YES CORDLESS

IMHO General make a pretty good top snake but thats it brothers.I would be furious with that kind of treatment and response from customer service!!!!

My Best
Dave Doyle:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i heard a very similar story from a local plumber friend of mine about a new general he bought. i do believe he was able to get his $$ back though.

i've used a tripple r which i'm almost certain is the same as a mytana. it's the one with 2 cameras on one reel, the smaller on the inside and the larger on the outside. it was o.k. i guess. the smaller one is would so tightly in that little space they give it that it actually kinked itself in probably 10 places by just being in there. it's not completely useless. the larger one works fine. 

i personally have a seesnake and love it. i've got the toolbox motitor and it's also cordless, uses a makita battery. if i had to buy another camera i'd get another ridgid for sure.





paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I go Ridgid cameras and locators all the way because I know they stand behind what they sell. The few problems I have they have taken care of without issue. The only reason I went to MetroTech for my leak locator is Ridgid does not make one.

Mark


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

petetheplumber said:


> Recently purchased a sewer cam from General Wire and Spring Co. Bad experience. Cost $10,000. The footage counter did not work on the machine they sent, so they had me send it to a repair shop in Houston, TX. It came back to me with a short and the lights did not work. They had me send it out again. This time they severly bent the haddle to fit into a box to ship it back to me, and the lights still don't work properly. I spoke with one of the owners at General Wire. They will not replace the unit because they claim it was damaged in shipping and that's my fault. Bottom line, I paid for a new unit and this is what I ended up with. Just want to warn others to beware of this company.


I may be wrong but I wonder if General even makes a camera. The last plumbing trade show I went to had several camera companies including General. Generals & 2 others looked EXACTLY the same except for different colors. 

I almost never say this, but if I were you I would sue for the full replacement cost plus whatever documented downtime I could produce.

J.C.

J.C.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

petetheplumber said:


> Recently purchased a sewer cam from General Wire and Spring Co. Bad experience. Cost $10,000. The footage counter did not work on the machine they sent, so they had me send it to a repair shop in Houston, TX. It came back to me with a short and the lights did not work. They had me send it out again. This time they severly bent the haddle to fit into a box to ship it back to me, and the lights still don't work properly. I spoke with one of the owners at General Wire. They will not replace the unit because they claim it was damaged in shipping and that's my fault. Bottom line, I paid for a new unit and this is what I ended up with. Just want to warn others to beware of this company.


 We used to rent our camera,then we bought a general. I went by the rental shop,to rent another tool,and they showed me their brand new ridgid cameras.I told them we bought a general,they all literally laughed and said I would be back.they said they break down often.I already can t erase the print on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I would'nt buy a closet auger from GENERAL.


----------



## jet plumbing (Jun 15, 2010)

what is a good water leak detection equipment


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I just read this post, Have decided not to bid on the general setup on ebay. Will stick with my old when I got it seesnake.:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jet plumbing said:


> what is a good water leak detection equipment


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> I just read this post, Have decided not to bid on the general setup on ebay. Will stick with my old when I got it seesnake.:yes:


 You are making a business decision based on a one sided internet complaint that is four years old? 

For all you know that was a post from a disgruntled employee that was fired for coming to work drunk.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is what I hate most about one sided anonymous internet complaints. They can be very damaging to the business and seldom (if ever) truly represent the facts.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have General because it came with the shop I bought out 4 yrs ago. It's a good unit, I have no complaints, but I have never had to deal with the co.

If I ever have to get another 1 it most likely would be Seesnake and navatrack.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I'm in the market for a VU-Rite camera which i'll be buying some time at the end of next month. From what i have seen and heard from the PZ and the DCF has been nothing but great reviews. The VU-Rite doesn't come with all the bell & whistle but then again all you really need is to inspect and locate the problem:yes::yes: 

http://vu-rite.com/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

VuRite is great. I have one. I won't go that route again until they offer a complete rig with monitor and recording. After all the time and effort in piecing together a system it just wasn't worth it for me.

To bad really because I love the company and their service. They mainline camera is good quality as well. They just really need to offer a complete system. 

I want to buy it and go to work with it, not go to work on it.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> VuRite is great. I have one. I won't go that route again until they offer a complete rig with monitor and recording. After all the time and effort in piecing together a system it just wasn't worth it for me.
> 
> To bad really because I love the company and their service. They mainline camera is good quality as well. They just really need to offer a complete system.
> 
> I want to buy it and go to work with it, not go to work on it.


 
They do offer complete package!! 
http://vu-rite.com/products/80.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Must be a new addition to the line. However the dvd recorder is to little too late. 

The sd recording on the ca-300 from ridgid is too easy.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> You are making a business decision based on a one sided internet complaint that is four years old?
> 
> For all you know that was a post from a disgruntled employee that was fired for coming to work drunk.


In that thread threr were 3 posts against their cameras, 2post against the company, 1 post against Generals customer service, and one post that referenced a second hand account against them. In a effort to show both sides One plumber stated that the General rep. who he had met 1 day ago seemed like a good guy. It's not that I am against General just that I have enough problems on my own without looking for more.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

CAMERA GURU said:


> That is terrible costumer service if you decide to repair it there is a repair center located in San Diego and Granada Hills CA ssrtechnology.com. If your camera head is black & white they will even upgrade to color for same price.


 
Make your self usefull and post a intro!!!!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

i use ridgid see snake and navitrack and it has never done me wrong.

i love em'


----------

